

Offer HN: I'll build your Minimum Loveable Product in 2 weeks - owensbla
http://blakeowens.com/minimum-loveable-product/

======
maxmzd_
I've worked with Blake on several projects and he's on a different level.
Highly recommend this action!

~~~
owensbla
Thanks Brian! :)

